# Knorr Greek Salad Dressing



## Xhale (27/4/15)

between me and you, I dont get the fascination with this stuff, but my wife does. She makes me buy it from the South African shops around London because the world would stop spinning if we didnt have it on our salad.
OK.
Fokkit, I do as I'm told

Enter, the greek Salad Dressing Drought of 2015. Can I find this stuff? nee. Aikona.

Polish people and German people also have this in their speciality shops (with accompanying foreign text), so yesterday I hit the roads on a hunt. Fokkol.

Now I'm poised over buying some from Amazon via germany, but it struck me that this stuff is surely just a "secret" blend of herbs and spices.

In lieu of me having a packet handy to leech the ingredient list,_ could anybody give me a hand with what would be in that magic packet_ before I commandeer an aeroplane to bring me a personal stash, thereby causing more trees to die in vain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/4/15)

Sorry can't help, but women tend to force feed us men "funny-bunny-food", why I will never know .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/4/15)

Xhale said:


> between me and you, I dont get the fascination with this stuff, but my wife does. She makes me buy it from the South African shops around London because the world would stop spinning if we didnt have it on our salad.
> OK.
> Fokkit, I do as I'm told
> 
> ...


Now worries,my Project Manager is visiting me (he's based in the UK) send me a pm and tell me what you want and I'll get it sorted for you.
He's back there in late May!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (27/4/15)

Genosmate said:


> Now worries,my Project Manager is visiting me (he's based in the UK) send me a pm and tell me what you want and I'll get it sorted for you.
> He's back there in late May!


that is an awesome offer and I would gladly take you up on it. Very vey much appreciated.
Pm inbound


----------

